# Computer died can I retrieve photos?



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Our previous computer began to have issues, very slow, I think it ran out of memory. Anyway, we got a new one and I kept the old one. 

How do I (or can I??) retrieve just the photos that are on it?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Same thing happened here. The old one kicked the bucket, barely enough umph to even open Internet Explorer. What I did was to buy an 8 Gig. flash drive that plugs into the USB port on the front. Then I just left clicked on the folders I wanted to save, and a drop down box came up and I chose "send to". I selected that and the flash drive was in the list as "Drive F". I selected that and hit the okay button. Only took about 10 minutes. I had tons of photos and word documents. 

To save them, just plug the flash drive into the USB port, and save them in your "My Documents" filing system. 

I'm just leaving all that on my flash drive now, and I created another one to use for backup in case something happens to the first one.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just very slow? Why not clean it up? 

If its working yes, transfer via flash drive, network, or hook up the hard drive as a 2nd drive in your new computer and browse to what you need, then copy and paste.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Try a free program called CCleaner - I used this on my wife's computer that we were ready to drop in the trash because it took 15 minutes just to check email. It now works, still a bit slow, but functional.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Lightning got mine about a month ago. Fried something in it and zapped the keyboard (that I liked so much) so that it would not work with the backup computer I luckily had on hand. Don't know if anything can be saved from it, and right now I don't have the extra money to take it to a shop to be looked at. I will learn one day to download pictures or recipes or whatever onto a flash drive. I've got one right here, and never think to use it. 

Now, if I hear thunder, everything gets unplugged. Physically disconnected from the outside lines, both the power line and the cable line. Lightning doesn't have to do anything but be close and it will fry delicate electronics.


----------

